# Triton TRB-001 stuck in plunge mode



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

I've a fairly new TRB-001 that has become stuck in plunge mode. The button in the handle that you push to go from plunge mode to fixed mode just wont move.
I haven't resorted to pulling it apart as yet, waiting on some feed back as to possible cause.

I know it did work having played around with it when I bought it but most of my routing is punge mode so I've never noticed the problem. I'm about to mount it in a router table so need to fix this.

Any suggestions before I send it in for repair?


----------



## Alastair (Jul 31, 2013)

You have probably accidentally put the lock on . It is the centre of one of the handle grips


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Pull inner ring on back of handle while pushing button with your thumb


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

The problem is that the lock button inside the handle will not release from plunge mode.
I've tried pulling on the ring on the side handle at the same time and applying a slight downward pressure on the router body while pushing the button (read that somewhere else)

If I tap repeatedly on the lock button, *sometimes*, it will release. It can take a bit of tapping and it's a bit painful as you have to tap really hard!
Time to dig out the receipt to see if it's still under warranty.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Geoff, I understand that you have to give it a decent push with the thumb.

I was in Carbatec recently when a customer bought in a Triton with the same problem. The guy behind the counter just gave it a push and it popped out.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Another question, you say you were going to mount it in the table. Did you remove the spring?

I just tried it with my TRB001, with spring removed, and it seemed to want to stay in plunge mode, but did come out as I pushed the button in with thumb and applied pressure to the inner ring AND twisted the handle.


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

James,
I've tried it with and without the spring and while pushing, twisting or pulling any and every moveable part at the same time


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry, Geoff, can't offer any more suggestions without actually being there........


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I've found the problem.
Not being able to find the receipt to check if it's still under warranty, I took to it with a screwdriver!

The bit labelled as 51.4 in the section I clipped from the exploded parts diagram, plunge handle rotor in the description, was missing as well as the screw to hold it in.

And yes, I have crawled around on my hands an knees with a torch - just in case It was my fault.


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

An update to my last post.
I found the missing piece, it had ended up in a toolbox I had open at the time I disassembled the router. The missing screw was also in the same place.
When I took the mechanism apart, the various springs released - which shouldn't happen until the screw holding the various bits together, is removed.

So I'm pretty sure that the problem wasn't that the bit was missing, as I thought, but that the screw had come loose.
It's all back together and working properly.:happy:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

geoff_s said:


> An update to my last post.
> I found the missing piece, it had ended up in a toolbox I had open at the time I disassembled the router. The missing screw was also in the same place.
> When I took the mechanism apart, the various springs released - which shouldn't happen until the screw holding the various bits together, is removed.
> 
> ...


That is good news, Geoff.

You had me worried.........:sad:

Now, if you can work out how the screw came loose........

As you will see from one of my posts this week, I am going to be using my TRB001 in plunge mode..


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

James,
The screw is a self tapper for plastic so I can only guess that either it wasn't installed fully to start with or part it screws into (the plunge button) is cracked.
At least if it does fail again, I know where to look!

My router gets used mostly in plunge mode.. I recently cut about 100 100x18mm slots in 18mm ply and it didn't miss a beat.
Only rarely does it get used in an older style Triton router table.


----------

